# Art of using deception to get tipped.



## Thatoneguy89 (May 29, 2018)

I want to share some maybe sleazy tactics I use to get more tips/subconsciously influence my Pax behavior. Here we begin.

1. While driving to your pax location, pick random street/apartment building, say it to yourself out loud a few times, so it sticks, and flows naturally. When the Pax asks standard questions, subtly find a way to drop that you live nearby 

(Pax asks: So will you drive all night?)
( I reply: Oh no, I just turn the app on from my apartment, and take rides when I feel like it, I just live right there/here.) 

*If you were over a mile out, mention that you just dropped of someone from the neighborhood there, and we're coming home to cover your lies.

What this accomplishes, is planting the idea in your pax head, that you are a neighbor. Your are of the same class, you reside within their own neighborhoods, therefore you might be seeing each other again. 

It is my theory, that this helps to subconsciously curb bad attitudes/aggressive behavior, and increases the chance of a tip, because it decreases random encounter factor of Uber.

2. I tell Pax that they're my last uber ride ever, when I'm picking them up. Leads to tips, or at least positive rides, even had a very attractive (what I thought snob at first) insist on getting drunk together, right then, after picking her up at airport.

This has REALLY positive reactions, and is a really good way to set the vibe for the ride. Just be super positive, say that you actually really like what.you do, but it just isn't paying enough to be worth it. Always have something in mind to reply to the inevitable "What will you do" questions that come after.

These are my two main hustles. Come up with your own, or use mine. Be the Sheppard, I'm pretty done, so thought I'd share this info.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like an Uber Corporate tactic.

Blatent Lies and Deception.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like an Uber Corporate tactic.
> 
> Blatent Lies and Deception.


I agree, I would have a very hard time playing loose with the truth like that. Obviously others don't have any such problems but that is on them.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Thatoneguy89 said:


> I want to share some maybe sleazy tactics I use to get more tips/subconsciously influence my Pax behavior. Here we begin.
> 
> 1. While driving to your pax location, pick random street/apartment building, say it to yourself out loud a few times, so it sticks, and flows naturally. When the Pax asks standard questions, subtly find a way to drop that you live nearby
> 
> ...


Don't forget to mention your 5 kids and wife you have to support, as well as your bed-ridden parents and in-laws, or grandparents, one of who is dying of cancer. Oh, and your dog died, your little ones are heart-broken and you are trying to save up enough money for a similar breed.


----------



## Thatoneguy89 (May 29, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I agree, I would have a very hard time playing loose with the truth like that. Obviously others don't have any such problems but that is on them.


You're an Uber driver though. Do you tell these people your real life when they ask?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Thatoneguy89 said:


> You're an Uber driver though. Do you tell these people your real life when they ask?


I don't lie to them, that is just not me. I may be vague or steer the conversation back to them or simply not answer a question but I will not lie.


----------



## Thatoneguy89 (May 29, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't lie to them, that is just not me. I may be vague or steer the conversation back to them or simply not answer a question but I will not lie.


The truth keeps you poor. Why do you think George Washington could only afford wooden teeth?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Thatoneguy89 said:


> The truth keeps you poor. Why do you think George Washington could only afford wooden teeth?


Have you been to his house? You should visit it sometime.

I would rather be poor and have my integrity than rich, but that is just me each person makes their own decisions and lives with the consequences good and bad.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

I stage from home and when asked about the gig, I tell them I'm from the area because I am. I do get tipped on 30% of my rides (albeit just an avg of $4.00). It could be a small factor.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

In my drive profile I mention that I'm a single mom of 4 teens/young adults & 'your tips help with college expenses'. 

In the part that asks why we drive uber, I put that the extra money helps compensate for my lack of child support. 

(these things are actually true) 

When people ask if I make good money, I say no, it's a good tax deduction though. 

(also true) 

I found my tips increased A LOT when I put the stuff about single mom/4 kids in my profile. Since I added the 'no child support' bit, they've really improved.

Not everyone can pull that off though

Oh & mentioning how my second son is an army medic & that my youngest wants to join the air force one she graduates also leads to tips. 

Especially if I can work in how I really hope my youngest can follow her dreams of the military considering how she has this joint disorder that causes her joint pain and how she recently had to give up competitive gymnastics after 10 years because the pain was just too much. 

(also true) 

The key is to work these tidbits in casually without coming across as a downer or complainer


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Have you been to his house? You should visit it sometime.
> 
> I would rather be poor and have my integrity than rich, but that is just me each person makes their own decisions and lives with the consequences good and bad.


Yeah, ok. Don't forget to draw funds from your account full of "integrity" to pay the bills! SMH


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I find sharpening knives at red lights increases tips. But you have to slice an aluminum can and then a tomato to show you know what you are doing

Times are tight so use whatever is in season as those fruits are cheaper


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yeah, ok. Don't forget to draw funds from your account full of "integrity" to pay the bills! SMH


I have been able to keep my integrity and pay my bills in full I don't understand why you feel you need to choose only one.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have been able to keep my integrity and pay my bills in full I don't understand why you feel you need to choose only one.


Easy I guess when you live a marginal life in a marginal neighborHOOD!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Easy I guess when you live a marginal life in a marginal neighborHOOD!


I am happy where I live and drive for uber most don't consider it the hood but that is subjective I guess bottom line is that I am happy and living well and still have my integrity. I guess if you have a problem with that the problem is yours and not mine.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am happy where I live and drive for uber most don't consider it the hood but that is subjective I guess bottom line is that I am happy and living well and still have my integrity. I guess if you have a problem with that the problem is yours and not mine.


You just despise when I'm right, and I love it just as much!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You just despise when I'm right, and I love it just as much!


Actually you are never right. You have an ability to be wrong more than what would be expected by someone just guessing randomly but you seem to be happy and enjoy your wrongness


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Actually you are never right. You have an ability to be wrong more than what would be expected by someone just guessing randomly but you seem to be happy and enjoy your wrongness


Ohhhh, struck a nerve! There, there, 'Fungus, you'll find a friend sometime......or maybe not!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ohhhh, struck a nerve! There, there, 'Fungus, you'll find a friend sometime......or maybe not!


Your are mistaken if you believe that I am looking for friendship on the internet. The only nerve that you struck with me is your assertion that you can not do well for yourself and also keep your integrity.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Your are mistaken if you believe that I am looking for friendship on the internet. The only nerve that you struck with me is your assertion that you can not do well for yourself and also keep your integrity.


Internet or wherever, your search continues!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Internet or wherever, your search continues!


Perhaps you are searching, I am not currently searching for friends online or otherwise I am quite happy with my life and the friends that I have.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps you are searching, I am not currently searching for friends online or otherwise I am quite happy with my life and the friends that I have.


Imaginary friends, that is!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

i've suggested it before,

Bedazzle a peanut butter jar with "please tip my daddy" and punch a hole in the top to stick money throu


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*These are my kids. Every little bit helps!*


----------

